# New law in Canada as part of crackdown on illegal immigration consultants



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

New legislation in Canada has been introduced to crackdown on unscrupulous immigration consultants who are engaging in illegal activities and those who engage in unacceptable activities. Citizenship, Immigration and Multiculturalism Minister Jason Kenney said that Bill C-35, originally introduced as the Cracking Down on Crooked Consultants Act, which has now received Royal Assent, is expected [...]

Click to read the full news article: New law in Canada as part of crackdown on illegal immigration consultants...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## jeff66 (Aug 19, 2009)

Good job too! We hired a proper immigration lawyer, and it was a breeze!


----------

